# Drucken vom USB-Stick



## Schnabulator1337 (7. September 2013)

Mal eine Frage, bei der ich hoffe, dass diese im richtigen Forum untergebracht ist 
Bei dem 4in1 Multi gerät ,,Epson WF-2540' Würde ich gerne per USB-Stick meine Sachen drucken lassen, jedoch war weder eine Anleitung dabei, noch habe ich dazu etwas brauchbares im Internet gefunden.
Und da hier ja eine super Community steht, welche alle Fragen beantwortet, würde ich gerne das ganze mal hier in die Runde Schmeißen  
Also hat irgendjemand eine Idee, wie man da vom USB Stick druckt?

P.S.: Auf den Stick scannen geht, also am Stick wird es wohl nicht liegen


----------



## Heretic (7. September 2013)

Hi,

Ich habe den Drucker zwar nicht. Aber vilt hilft es ja.

Solche End Geräte können meist nur bestimmte Ordner Strukturen erkennen.
Es wäre also sehr Ratsam , dass die zu druckenden Dinge. Soweit oben wie möglich liegen. (am besten ganz oben.)
Dann können Sie aber auch nur bestimmte Formate Lesen. Wie z.B PDF oder odt oder mit glück Docx .

Dahingehen müsste aber eigendlich was passendes in der Bedienungsanleitung stehen.
Und sollte der drucker dann auch nicht alleine schon fragen. In den Einstellungen mal nachschaune obs da einen entsprechenden Button gibt.

Im Schlimmstenfalle gibbet diese Funktion jedoch nicht ^^. Bzw er kann auf diese Weise nur Fotos finden oder ähnliches.

wünsche dir dennoch viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben.

MfG Heretic


----------



## rabe08 (7. September 2013)

Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, im Handbuch nachzuschauen:

Dort wird nur die Möglichkeit erwähnt, Scans auf den Stick zu speichern. Dokumente vom Stick drucken wird dort nicht erwähnt, ich gehe davon aus, dass das nicht geht.


----------



## timbo01 (7. September 2013)

Bei meinem HP kann ich z.B. nur Bilder vom Stick drucken. Das heißt du müsstest deine Dokumente in jpg umwandeln (falls so etwas möglich ist)


----------



## biosmanager (8. September 2013)

Ein direktes Drucken textbasierter Dokumente halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Du musst die Dateien zuerst in Bitmap-Grafiken umwandeln und diese dann wie ein normales Bild ausdrucken. 
Dafür eignet sich z.B. Universal Document Converter (Link)


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (9. September 2013)

Okay, Dankeschön für eure Hilfe, hat mir schon sehr weiter geholfen, also entweder wird es ein Netzwerk Drucker oder ich schlepp wieder mein Netbook durch die Bude


----------

